# Vortech pumps program



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone with these pumps want to share their program profiles?

Looking for a proven program.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

WoW, really no one?


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

Nobody has one that's "proven". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

So much of the programming depends on where in the tank the pumps are, size of tank, number of pumps, etc etc. when we had the MP's I really liked the program we developed, although if could never get it to create the pulse wave across the tank from both sides.
It took a lot of farting around to make a program and the ecotech software would crash once in a while, too, so I can see why Paul wants to start out with something that has been tested a bit. Why re invent the wheel?
Sorry though, can't help you out. Just sold the last of our pumps and the reef link.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

What are you programming with? Apex? There are loads of threads on the Neptune Forums.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Crayon said:


> So much of the programming depends on where in the tank the pumps are, size of tank, number of pumps, etc etc. when we had the MP's I really liked the program we developed, although if could never get it to create the pulse wave across the tank from both sides.
> It took a lot of farting around to make a program and the ecotech software would crash once in a while, too, so I can see why Paul wants to start out with something that has been tested a bit. Why re invent the wheel?
> Sorry though, can't help you out. Just sold the last of our pumps and the reef link.


Paul I Agree with Cheryl - what I did was set up my pumps on the Apex to cycle through tidal, reef, lagoon and nutrient mode every two hours. I also varied the max power between 20% and 70% in a sine wave pattern. FWIW I don't know if it is tried and true but it seems to work for my tank.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

fury165 said:


> Paul I Agree with Cheryl - what I did was set up my pumps on the Apex to cycle through tidal, reef, lagoon and nutrient mode every two hours. I also varied the max power between 20% and 70% in a sine wave pattern. FWIW I don't know if it is tried and true but it seems to work for my tank.


I would be interested in looking at your programming, if you could send it to me i would appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

PaulF757 said:


> I would be interested in looking at your programming, if you could send it to me i would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.


No problem, Done


----------

